# [thảo Luận] Chia Sẻ Trải Nghiệm Về Samsung Smarthub !



## kim_minh (30 Tháng chín 2014)

Chuyện là tự dưng mấy hôm nay ông anh em ở nhà cứ bảo đòi mua cái tivi gì mới ra của samsung, thấy ổng kể có nhiêu tính năng mới vì nó là Tivi thông minh gì đấy, nhưng em cũng đang phân vân, không biết có gì khác tivi thường nhiều không, mà nó lại có cả cái karaoke gia đình với cái app smart kid gì đấy bảo là cho mấy đứa em, cháu còn nhỏ học chắc hay  thằng nhóc cu Bi, em của em ở nhà nghe thấy có vẻ thích thú bởi cu cậu rất thích xem tivi, qua đến hôm sau thì sẵn ngay con bạn thân nó rủ rê đi tham gia cái event về tv thông minh của samsung luôn, nên em quyết định đi liền cho biết coi sao, và thế là cũng thu thập được kha khá một số các cái hay của cái tivi này, đúng nghĩa tên chương trình “ Tận hưởng thế giới giải trí với Samsung smart Tv” luôn ^_^ , người tham gia cái này sẽ được trải nghiệm trực tiếp với cái tivi đó luôn, phải nói là quá đã và khá mãn nhãn về phần giao diện, ứng dụng karaoke, và smart kids nữa đó.

Màn hình giao diện khá mượt, dễ sử dụng và cũng dễ nhìn chứ không rối, nói chung là đẹp 




Mà cái tivi này nó tích hợp cả tiếng việt cho mình luôn nha, phần em ưng ý nhất là Smart Kids. Đối với mấy chị em có trẻ nhỏ thì ứng dụng này khá thích hợp và hữu ích. Ngoài ra còn có cả tính năng khác nữa là tự mình có thể xem lại được bộ phim mà nhiều khi lu bu việc nhà lỡ bỏ qua trên sctv hay ai mà ở nhà chồng thích xem đá banh cũng có luôn nha, ba em hay mấy ông chú ở nhà là khoản này không thể thiếu được, hay cằn nhằn lắm  Nói chung buổi hội thảo ban đầu diễn ra khá yên ắng cho đến khi được lên chơi thử một vài game trên đó mới thấy thích nè, có cả phần thi karaoke trực tiếp bằng ứng dụng trên Tv luôn, hát karaoke trên tv nghe thích lắm, hay hay mà không cần tới mấy cái loa như bình thường đâu nha các chị  có đầy đủ tính năng của karaoke chuyên dụng luôn nhé, mình thoải mái lựa chọn bài hát yêu thích, có thể vui hát karaoke cùng bạn bè, người thân trong không gian ấm cúng tại nhà, tính năng tìm bài hát dễ dàng. Mình chỉ cần gõ chữ cái đầu tiên của tên bài hát, tên ca sĩ hoặc tên nhạc sĩ là tìm thấy ngay bài hát yêu thích liền.








Tuy nhiên, có một khuyết điểm là cái Smarthub này tích hợp trong các Smart TV đời mới 2013 trở đi, còn cũ hơn thì không hỗ trợ nhé các chị  Còn này là vài tấm hình em chụp được tại cái buổi hội thảo hôm đó đây ạ 









_Chân dung em Smart TV bị đem ra làm thịt_​











Và cuối cùng là vui chơi mệt rùi, em xin lót dạ bằng một vài miếng trái cây nhẹ ạ


----------



## tuxinh (1 Tháng mười 2014)

Thích thế, vừa được đi chơi lại còn ăn uống ngon thế kia mà


----------



## Co_xanh (1 Tháng mười 2014)

Cái TV ở hình thứ 2 là loại màn hình cong phải không ta, nhìn thích ghê


----------



## summer (1 Tháng mười 2014)

TV mà được tích hợp game, FB, camera quá trời luôn vậy... thích thế. Nhưng muốn lướt fb trên TV phải có TV trong phòng riêng quá


----------



## tranngoctrang (1 Tháng mười 2014)

tivi giờ rẻ quá trời 7tr là có cái to đùng đủ tính năng, không giống trước đây nữa.


----------



## hongthuy (1 Tháng mười 2014)

xem hình với đọc bài này xong em chỉ muốn về bán ngay cái tivi ở nhà, mà sắm ngay một con cho thỏa chí quá, nhìn thích chết được, phải mà rẻ rẻ em cũng sắm luôn hihi...không biết giá bao nhiêu ta, có chị nào biết hong vậy ?


----------



## Snowqueen (1 Tháng mười 2014)

Nhà vừa sắm một chiếc smart TV được vài tháng giờ không lẽ đem bán để đổi chiếc mới này hxhx


----------



## BichLuynh (1 Tháng mười 2014)

Co_xanh đã viết:


> Cái TV ở hình thứ 2 là loại màn hình cong phải không ta, nhìn thích ghê


Cong là Curved UHD TV đó nàng, cái này hơi bị mắc đó. Được cái là xem thì thích, mình có dịp thử rồi. Nhưng nếu nàng nào muốn TV có đầy đủ chức năng này thì làm cái Smart TV tầm vài triệu của SamSung là có sẵn SmartHub trong đó với đầy đủ tính năng luôn đó


----------



## hongthuy (2 Tháng mười 2014)

Snowqueen đã viết:


> Nhà vừa sắm một chiếc smart TV được vài tháng giờ không lẽ đem bán để đổi chiếc mới này hxhx



em thấy ở trên bài viết bạn kia nói Smart TV từ đời 2013 trở đi thì đều dùng ứng dụng smarthub này nọ được, còn trở về trước mấy con đời cũ thì mới phải đổi chị ơi... nếu mới mua đây mà không biết thì chạy lại hỏi người bán xem như nào hihi...nghe chị nói mà thấy thích quá


----------



## Snowqueen (2 Tháng mười 2014)

hongthuy đã viết:


> em thấy ở trên bài viết bạn kia nói Smart TV từ đời 2013 trở đi thì đều dùng ứng dụng smarthub này nọ được, còn trở về trước mấy con đời cũ thì mới phải đổi chị ơi... nếu mới mua đây mà không biết thì chạy lại hỏi người bán xem như nào hihi...nghe chị nói mà thấy thích quá



Cái SmartHub bạn nói là phải cài thêm ah bạn, thông cảm nha tại bình thường mấy việc công nghệ này nọ đều do xã mình lo chứ mình không có rành rọt gì mấy


----------



## DiemChi (2 Tháng mười 2014)

trời ơi nhìn thích quá, mà chỉ có 7tr thôi hả các chị em? đến lúc đổi tivi rồi hihi


----------



## hongocminh (2 Tháng mười 2014)

Có thắc mắc là mấy cái app này có tính phí không nhỉ và nếu có thì có đắt không ta, thấy có app Karaoke và ZingTV có nhu cầu


----------



## BichLuynh (2 Tháng mười 2014)

Cũng tùy loại mình thấy nếu muốn xịn thì làm cái bự bự xem thích hơn. Mấy cái rẻ thì nhỏ xem lại ko thích lắm.


----------



## banglangtim (3 Tháng mười 2014)

hongocminh đã viết:


> Có thắc mắc là mấy cái app này có tính phí không nhỉ và nếu có thì có đắt không ta, thấy có app Karaoke và ZingTV có nhu cầu



em thấy karaoke có tích hợp sẵn rùi mà nên chắc là free, còn cái zing tv thì nào giờ vẫn coi bình thường được mà ta, nếu có tài khoản vip của zing thì mới xem được video chất lượng 720p hoặc cao hơn, còn không thì vẫn xem bình thường ở mức 360p hoặc 480p thôi chị


----------



## BichLuynh (3 Tháng mười 2014)

Zing mình ít xem. toàn xem trên fpt play hoặc là mytv trên đó film update liên tục. Không biết phim trên smarthub của tivi ss có nhiều film ko ta?


----------



## banglangtim (7 Tháng mười 2014)

mình nghĩ thì tích hợp từ nhiều nguồn thôi đó mà, một khi đã tích hợp mấy cái app thế thì không phải lo là không xem đúng cái mình thích hihi


----------



## tramhoang (8 Tháng mười 2014)

Có youtube mình sẽ mở mấy clip hay hay cho cả nhà cùng coi, mẹ mình cũng thích coi clip trên youtube + hay kêu mình mở mấy cái hướng dẫn nấu ăn này nọ trên đó cho mẹ coi mà khổ nổi màn hình laptop bé quá mắt mẹ thì kém... mở trên tivi chắc ổn


----------



## BichLuynh (8 Tháng mười 2014)

Ông xã nhà mình cũng thích app VTV Plus trên tivi SamSung lắm, có chiếu mấy giải đá bóng gì đó là ổng thích ah, vì toàn là HD ko mà


----------



## tuxinh (8 Tháng mười 2014)

VTV Plus nhiều kênh hay ghê, mình cũng hay xem trên đó nè.


----------



## hongthuy (8 Tháng mười 2014)

Chả biết cái ông Samsung này có chăm mấy đứa con trước không chứ thấy vừa ra con tivi năm 2012 thì bỏ rơi luôn đứa năm 2011 rồi đến 2013 bỏ luôn 2012 nản, tốc độ cập nhật phần mềm mới vào app store chậm mong rằng ông Samsung này sẽ làm cho người ta hài lòng hơn so với số lúa đã bỏ ra /


----------



## banglangtim (8 Tháng mười 2014)

sao em thấy lạ lạ, nếu cái smart tv mà tích hợp đầy đủ tính năng lẫn tốc độc chip như vậy thì có khác gì một cái máy tính cắm ra màn hình TV đâu nhỉ, thích xem gì thì xem ^^


----------



## Snowqueen (8 Tháng mười 2014)

hongthuy đã viết:


> Chả biết cái ông Samsung này có chăm mấy đứa con trước không chứ thấy vừa ra con tivi năm 2012 thì bỏ rơi luôn đứa năm 2011 rồi đến 2013 bỏ luôn 2012 nản, tốc độ cập nhật phần mềm mới vào app store chậm mong rằng ông Samsung này sẽ làm cho người ta hài lòng hơn so với số lúa đã bỏ ra /



Samsung thì hình như lúc nào cũng chậm trong việc cập nhật phần mềm mà, hồi đó có nhỏ bạn xài con note 2 chờ mòn mắt mới được cập nhật lên phiên bản mới


----------



## nguyenkimm (8 Tháng mười 2014)

banglangtim đã viết:


> sao em thấy lạ lạ, nếu cái smart tv mà tích hợp đầy đủ tính năng lẫn tốc độc chip như vậy thì có khác gì một cái máy tính cắm ra màn hình TV đâu nhỉ, thích xem gì thì xem ^^


Nó còn liên quan tới hệ điều hành nữa bạn ơi... nói vậy sao được ^^.


----------



## BichLuynh (9 Tháng mười 2014)

Hôm qua em cũng tính đi ra siêu thị xem thêm sản phẩm tính làm 1 em mà mưa quá. Dạo này mưa suốt ko làm gì được. Lỡ hết nhiều kế hoạch.


----------



## banglangtim (9 Tháng mười 2014)

tầm 8tr là đã có 1 em model 32H4303 cũng có smart hub luôn rồi thì tính ra cũng đâu có mắc đâu hen mấy chị, tv nào mới ra giá cũng tầm cỡ đó, tới lúc ra thêm mấy cái mới thì giá cũng giảm lại nhanh thui, chị em nào mà đi làm dành dụm xíu cũng sắm được thui hihi


----------



## Wind_Rises (9 Tháng mười 2014)

Nhìn Smart TV thấy ham quá mà không biết chừng nào mới dành dụm đủ tiền để mua một cái về hxhx


----------



## BichLuynh (10 Tháng mười 2014)

Mua cái rẻ thì hơn 7 triệu là bình thường mà. Giờ tivi nào cũng tầm giá đó. Mua smart TV của SamSung có nhiều tiện ích và ứng dụng hay hơn.


----------



## thaongochanoi (10 Tháng mười 2014)

cái này có ứng dụng cả vtv plus thì quá tuyệt vời rồi, ông xã nhà mình chắc chắn sẽ thích thú lắm đây, nghe nói ứng dụng này được xem bóng đá miễn phí, lại còn có chức năng lưu giữ mấy kênh mình lỡ không coi hoặc lưu lại để coi lại hoài hoài luôn nè..


----------



## nguyenkimm (10 Tháng mười 2014)

THấy smarthub tạo được ấn tượng mạnh trong mắt nhiều chị/em quá nhỉ :x


----------



## summer (12 Tháng mười 2014)

nguyenkimm đã viết:


> THấy smarthub tạo được ấn tượng mạnh trong mắt nhiều chị/em quá nhỉ :x


Được tích hợp nhiều thứ vào smarthub với lại đơn giản sử dụng nên quan tâm chị ạ, chứ con gái mà muốn coi film này nọ trên tivi mà kêu mua android box gì đó đó có biết đâu


----------



## Co_xanh (12 Tháng mười 2014)

summer đã viết:


> Được tích hợp nhiều thứ vào smarthub với lại đơn giản sử dụng nên quan tâm chị ạ, chứ con gái mà muốn coi film này nọ trên tivi mà kêu mua android box gì đó đó có biết đâu



Bạn nói chuẩn ghê, like mạnh


----------



## Sapa (13 Tháng mười 2014)

Thích cái smart hub quá, cũng tính mua smart tv mới mà lại ngại mua về xong cái đám con nít ở nhà nó bu vào chơi banh cái tv luôn thì khổ tại gia đình mình ở chung với gia đình anh chị nữa hxhx


----------



## BichLuynh (15 Tháng mười 2014)

Mình rất thích xem film nhưng muốn mua trên Your Video của SmartHub không được, nhiêu bộ phim mới rất hay mà không có cách nào xem, chán ghê.


----------



## nguyenkimm (15 Tháng mười 2014)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Mình rất thích xem film nhưng muốn mua trên Your Video của SmartHub không được, nhiêu bộ phim mới rất hay mà không có cách nào xem, chán ghê.


Mua là sao vậy bạn, là muốn co film gì phải mua film đó hã bạn?


----------



## BichLuynh (15 Tháng mười 2014)

Kho phim trên phần Your Video trong SmartHub có nhiều phim mới và hay lắm đó, nhưng phải mua vì trả tiền bản quyền mà. Giống như mấy bài hát cũng vậy ák.


----------



## Wind_Rises (15 Tháng mười 2014)

@BichLuynh  Phim trên Smarthub muốn coi thì phải trả tiền chứ không có cái nào free ah, sao chán vậy nhỉ


----------



## thaongochanoi (16 Tháng mười 2014)

cái smarthub này tính ra cũng hay đó mấy chị, tải và cài đặt ứng dụng trên Smart Hub cũng khá dễ dàng, em được tận tay tận mắt động vào em nó rùi nên cũng biết chút chút hihi, cái kho ứng dụng được chia thành nhiều phần riêng biệt với các thẻ tab được đặt dọc bên trái màn hình giúp tìm kiếm thông tin về các bộ phim một cách khá đầy đủ, từ nội dung, thông tin diễn viên cho đến các đoạn trailer chính thức hay đánh giá, bình chọn của người đã từng xem nè. Nói chung là rất hay !!!


----------



## BichLuynh (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Wind_Rises đã viết:


> @BichLuynh  Phim trên Smarthub muốn coi thì phải trả tiền chứ không có cái nào free ah, sao chán vậy nhỉ


Có free chứ, nhiều lắm. Nhưng phim mới và hot thì tất nhiên là phải mua rồi.


----------



## codon1visao (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Mua thì bn 1 tháng hả các chị?


----------



## Admin (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Hôm qua vào điện máy.com thấy hơn 12tr lận, hôm bữa nghe ai bảo khoảng 10tr nhỉ?


----------



## BichLuynh (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Admin đã viết:


> Hôm qua vào điện máy.com thấy hơn 12tr lận, hôm bữa nghe ai bảo khoảng 10tr nhỉ?


Admin vô link của Sam samsung. com/vn/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/ => kéo xuống mục smart tv có  tivi H4303 32'' là 7tr9 đó


----------



## Snowqueen (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Không biết mua Smart TV có cho trả góp hông ta


----------



## nguyenkimm (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Snowqueen đã viết:


> Không biết mua Smart TV có cho trả góp hông ta


Cái này tùy chỗ bán chứ nhỉ


----------



## Admin (16 Tháng mười 2014)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Admin vô link của Sam samsung. com/vn/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/ => kéo xuống mục smart tv có  tivi H4303 32'' là 7tr9 đó


Mình hỏi cái 40inch mừ


----------



## BichLuynh (17 Tháng mười 2014)

40 inch thì ko có giá < 10 triệu đâu admin ơi, nhà em mới sắm 1 cái 32inch đã là 13 triệu hơn rồi ạ


----------



## Co_xanh (17 Tháng mười 2014)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> 40 inch thì ko có giá < 10 triệu đâu admin ơi, nhà em mới sắm 1 cái 32inch đã là 13 triệu hơn rồi ạ



Sao giá TV giờ cao thế nhỉ, 32 inch mà đến tận 13tr cơ ah hxhx


----------



## tieulinhlan (17 Tháng mười 2014)

nhà mình thì thích khoản karaoke rùi đó, cũng đang định đổi tivi đây, nghe cái này tích hợp nhiều thứ cũng thích nhưng chẳng biết là mấy album vol mới SamSung có tự động cập nhật cho luôn không, hay là phải lại tìm nguồn rồi down về như máy tính nhỉ ?!


----------



## hoahongden (17 Tháng mười 2014)

thời buổi kinh tế thị trường vật giá leo thang nên em thấy mua một cái TV tầm trung bình thường thường xài cũng được rồi, không phải Smart Tivi trong khi em đã có máy tính nên đã tiết kiệm được một khoản kha khá rồi !


----------



## nguyenkimm (17 Tháng mười 2014)

hoahongden đã viết:


> thời buổi kinh tế thị trường vật giá leo thang nên em thấy mua một cái TV tầm trung bình thường thường xài cũng được rồi, không phải Smart Tivi trong khi em đã có máy tính nên đã tiết kiệm được một khoản kha khá rồi !


Tùy nhu cầu mỗi người/ mỗi gia đình nữa bạn ơi, như mình thì đang rất quan tâm SmartTV có smarthub này nè, vẫn đang trong topic hóng thêm thông tin và chia sẻ của mọi người :">:">


----------



## summer (19 Tháng mười 2014)

nguyenkimm đã viết:


> Tùy nhu cầu mỗi người/ mỗi gia đình nữa bạn ơi, như mình thì đang rất quan tâm SmartTV có smarthub này nè, vẫn đang trong topic hóng thêm thông tin và chia sẻ của mọi người :">:">


Em cũng đang hóng, hóng chung <3


----------



## BichLuynh (20 Tháng mười 2014)

Các dòng có smarthub thì cứ chọn smart tv đời mới là ổn. Nhỏ hay to mình thấy đa số đều có hết.


----------



## tranngoctrang (20 Tháng mười 2014)

thật sự tìm hiểu về nó thì càng thích, ngoài thì đã đẹp và chức năng thì ghiền quá à


----------



## DiemChi (20 Tháng mười 2014)

có bạn nào nhà có tivi bự thế này xài đc bao năm rồi?


----------



## tranngoctrang (20 Tháng mười 2014)

DiemChi đã viết:


> có bạn nào nhà có tivi bự thế này xài đc bao năm rồi?


nhà cung có cái samsung 40in, xài 7 năm chưa vấn đề gì


----------



## hoahongden (22 Tháng mười 2014)

tranngoctrang đã viết:


> nhà cung có cái samsung 40in, xài 7 năm chưa vấn đề gì



SamSung thì nổi tiếng là về độ bền mà, nhà em cũng có cái từ thời ông nội còn sống tới giờ vẫn chạy tốt luôn này, cơ mà nói đi cũng phải nói lại, thời đại công nghệ phát triển, nhu cầu của mình với cả con cháu sau này cũng cần thiết, nên có điều kiện thì mạnh dạn đổi cái smart tivi xài tốt hơn nhiều nè chị


----------



## hongthuy (24 Tháng mười 2014)

nói gì nói cũng đang phân vân có nên mua em nó về không đây ?!


----------



## thaongochanoi (24 Tháng mười 2014)

mấy chị cho em hỏi là tất cả các dòng TV của Samsung mà là smart TV là đề có tính năng karaoke này hay sao vậy, chị nào rành tư vấn em cái nào rẻ nhất mua về cho mấy đứa em ở nhà với hihi


----------



## BichLuynh (27 Tháng mười 2014)

thaongochanoi đã viết:


> mấy chị cho em hỏi là tất cả các dòng TV của Samsung mà là smart TV là đề có tính năng karaoke này hay sao vậy, chị nào rành tư vấn em cái nào rẻ nhất mua về cho mấy đứa em ở nhà với hihi


Smart TV là có rồi nàng ơi  vì karaoke là 1 app tích hợp trong bộ smart hub mà


----------



## Sapa (27 Tháng mười 2014)

hongthuy đã viết:


> nói gì nói cũng đang phân vân có nên mua em nó về không đây ?!



Mình nghĩ bạn nên mua đi vì dạo này đi vòng vòng mấy siêu thị điện máy cũng thấy mọi người mua samsung smart TV quá trời


----------



## tranngoctrang (27 Tháng mười 2014)

tuy là phụ nữ nhưng chị em mình vẫn thích đc xài thử mấy cái phần mềm trong đây ha


----------



## hongocminh (27 Tháng mười 2014)

Bữa giờ có vô hóng mọi người nói về smarthub thấy được tích hợp nhiều ứng dụng giải trí hay quá nên cũng dạo ra bên đệ nhất Phan Khang test thử, tuy chưa trải nghiệm được nhiều nhưng mà thấy cũng khá thú vị các chị ạ, tuy có nhiều ứng dụng không cần dùng tới lắm.


----------



## BichLuynh (27 Tháng mười 2014)

Nói chung là ko chỉ SS mà app trên Tivi thì đa số ko có nhiều, ngay cả tivi của Apple, sony hay LG cũng thế mà thôi


----------



## ThuyDung (27 Tháng mười 2014)

SmartHub này kết nối với điện thoại thế nào nhỉ? Sao ko thấy ai demo hay clip nào demo kết nối ra sao cả vậy ta


----------



## mymy92 (28 Tháng mười 2014)

chả thấy gì gọi là ngon nếu như chỉ có cái karaoke và tính năng vui học cho con nít !


----------



## thaongochanoi (28 Tháng mười 2014)

bạn thấy sao chứ mình thấy cầm trên tay 8tr mà có ngay một con smart tv với cả những tính năng đó thì ok chứ sao lại bảo không ngon nhỉ, giờ mà ra ngoài mua loại khác của hãng khác, chắc gì được mấy tính năng này mà giá rẻ... chỉ có SamSung là ok khoản này mà giá rẻ thôi nè.


----------



## quynhnguyen1985 (28 Tháng mười 2014)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Nói chung là ko chỉ SS mà app trên Tivi thì đa số ko có nhiều, ngay cả tivi của Apple, sony hay LG cũng thế mà thôi



quan trọng là những app hữu dụng và hay dùng tới nhiều thôi, chứ app linh tinh thì đầy ra đó mà có bao giờ đụng tới đâu nè, vấn đề là SamSung làm tốt khoản app và hiển thị rõ hình ảnh, chất lượng cũng như cải thiện tính năng tốt cho người dùng là được rồi... còn lại app nhiều hay ít mình chả quan tâm.


----------



## hoa_hong (28 Tháng mười 2014)

chắc là do còn bị giới hạn từ khóa nên ứng dụng tìm kiếm thông minh của SamSung app không làm tốt khoản này nhỉ ?!


----------



## thaongochanoi (28 Tháng mười 2014)

trước em dùng con smart tv kia thấy có cái ứng dụng Viki, có khả năng sở hữu lượng dữ liệu lớn với khoảng 100 bộ phim truyền hình Hồng Kông, Hàn Quốc, Ấn Độ và cả các bộ phim bom tấn Hollywood. Hầu hết các bộ phim này cho hình ảnh chất lượng và phụ đề tốt ngay cả khi xem trực tuyến luôn, không biết giờ còn tích hợp ở mấy smart tv đời mới giờ không hen, hay có khi lại nhiều phim hơn nhỉ ?! hihi


----------



## thaotranglinh (28 Tháng mười 2014)

SamSung mà làm smart tv thì đố có anh nào qua mặt được b-)


----------



## mymy92 (28 Tháng mười 2014)

thaongochanoi đã viết:


> trước em dùng con smart tv kia thấy có cái ứng dụng Viki, có khả năng sở hữu lượng dữ liệu lớn với khoảng 100 bộ phim truyền hình Hồng Kông, Hàn Quốc, Ấn Độ và cả các bộ phim bom tấn Hollywood. Hầu hết các bộ phim này cho hình ảnh chất lượng và phụ đề tốt ngay cả khi xem trực tuyến luôn, không biết giờ còn tích hợp ở mấy smart tv đời mới giờ không hen, hay có khi lại nhiều phim hơn nhỉ ?! hihi



xã nhà em thích xem phim lắm =P~, nhưng nói gì nói nếu thật mà tầm 8tr có một con như vậy thì cũng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo, chứ em toàn nghĩ phải vài chục triệu mới có một con Smart TV không à ! chắc phải bẩu ông chồng sắm ngay một con về cho cả nhà cùng hát karaoke, rùi có phim hay để coi, có ứng dụng vui học cho con luôn nè, nghe chị nói mà em thích quá =D>


----------

